# D&D group in maine?



## tyjustchilin (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking to join/start a D&D group in Maine


----------



## Shadowraith (Feb 8, 2009)

Where in Maine are you looking to start this group?


----------



## Crazy-San (Feb 8, 2009)

i go to college at CMCC in the Lewiston/Aurburn area of Maine, I've been interested in finding a group for a while, if either of you is in this area then I would love to start a group, and I would try to fit it into my schedule.  Friday nights would work best for me.  I would be willing to travel a reasonable distance


----------

